# Rememberance Day



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

On this very important day in our Country's history, I encourage all of us in the B.C Aquaria community to take time to honour all of those men and women who have served Canada so proudly in our military.........LEST WE FORGET.......


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's windy out. Nice to see our flags blowing in the air.

Respect.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> On this very important day in our Country's history, I encourage all of us in the B.C Aquaria community to take time to honour all of those men and women who have served Canada so proudly in our military.........LEST WE FORGET.......


That's right George it's because of them that we live the life we have here in Canada, too bad the feds don't look after them better . We should never forget the brave men & women that fought for what we have now.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel the same as I have veterans in my family and a bit of shame that it has taken recent tragedies for the masses to recognize and only think about "things" for one day, I for one have a poppy in every vehicle and remember daily. Every time when small things like bad drivers or traffic/fuel costs or work stress builds I see that in my car or jeep and remember. 

We truly do live in the best place in the world, lots of people around the world would trade for our place here for the canadian life, our multiculturalism as a nation proves it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I put my flag outside today, it's otherwise always hanging in my bedroom with poppies pinned to them.

I too had several vets in my family, they've passed on though. My uncle in the CAF didn't have to go to war, but still, respect.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Both of my grandfathers served in World War 1 and one of them had a piece of grenade shrapnel lodged in the back of his neck his entire life. My grandmother on my mothers side served a little later in life in World War 2 as well as both a nurse in some of the air force bases in England but also as someone that used to repair the fabric wings on the aircraft when they returned to base after night raids or bombing runs. My father enlisted in World War 2 in the army and was classified as a gunner...he was trained in Regina, then transferred to Chilliwack, then eventually stationed at Little Mountain (Queen Elizabeth Park for those that don't know the name). About a month before the time for his regiment to go overseas to the war fronts he took very ill and was hospitalized for 9 months...several of the men he was stationed with never returned. The fact that my father could not fight for his country was a cause for depression his entire life, although taking ill may have saved his life. My mother also served as a reservist and helped the war effort in what ever way she could. I also have uncles and great uncles that also served so my entire family history is steeped with Veterans. I give thanks every day not just once a year for the efforts of those men and women that served this country as well as others so that we can have the life we chose to live everyday...they honored us with their greatest sacrifice, some with their lives, others that survived with living their lives remembering every minute of the horrors of war...God Bless Them All, may they finally Rest In Peace.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I always go to my local service each year. I feel it is important to pay respects to these brave men and women who fought/fight so I can live the way I do in Canada. It bothers me when people treat Remembrance Day as just another stat. As they wish, though.

Last year my husband had to travel to France for work. He also takes Remembrance Day seriously and was going to be in France on Nov 11. He made the effort to travel all the way across France to Vimy Ridge just to be there on Remembrance Day. He said it was the most moving experience. One of the significant moments in his life. 
Interestingly, the area around Vimy ridge is now considered Canadian Soil. It is a Canadian National Historic Monument.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks clownloachlocer and greenfin for your moving posts. We always made it a priority to make our kids aware of the significance of Remembrance Day and we trust that this will carry on to our grand-children.......our local service this year was very well attended. The largest crowd we have had in years. It was nice to see.....however, I trust that the renewed "awareness" is more than just a result of the recent casualties. I encourage all BC Aquaria members to continue to make your children and grand-children aware of why we live in such an awesome free country.....the sacrifices made by the men and women who serve our country.....past, present, and future.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

as the son of a soldier I spent 17 years around the Army

I got to see a lot of Remeberance day events.

Yesterday moring at 10:30 I lowered my flag to 1/2 mast.

at 2 min to !! I was inside when I heard a distand roar.

I rushed outside to see the Missing man Warbird formation flying over heading towards Cloverdale

sorry can't insert inage


----------

